# Lion Hunt



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Difficult one, but the lions are eating domestic stock, which implies thay are not in a protected area, away from human activity. 

It is easy to debate ethics when you are far removed from the real issues at stake, and while I believe that man has modified the planet past the point where we can meaningfully conserve ecosystems and wilderness in the true sense of self regulating populations, we must also accommodate the animals that remain. On the other hand, permits were issued and everything was legal, so, what is the problem?


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

It's a pity but I can see where the locals come from.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> Difficult one, but the lions are eating domestic stock, which implies thay are not in a protected area, away from human activity.
> 
> It is easy to debate ethics when you are far removed from the real issues at stake, and while I believe that man has modified the planet past the point where we can meaningfully conserve ecosystems and wilderness in the true sense of self regulating populations, we must also accommodate the animals that remain. On the other hand, permits were issued and everything was legal, so, what is the problem?


Well stated.


----------



## Skirt (Feb 18, 2008)

The one chap is quite upset as he has been involved with the tracking of this specific lioness for a number of years and apparently he offered to relocate her - maybe that is not so easy? Just found the whole debate interesting.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Unfortunately this is a very murky business here. I don't have all the facts, but I know that if I was the researher, I would be seriously pissed that my data source had been terminated! 

However, Lions are:
1) - Not all that rare.
2) - Toothy and difficult to manage as a result.
3) - desireable to have as a tourist attractant
4) - undesireable when they start eating peoples animals. 

These ones have become accustomed to eating domesticated animals. That makes a very good argument for destroying them, because domesticated animals normally occur within close proximity to humans. My research brain tells me that the animals behaviour is not that of a truly wild lion anymore so research originating from this particular animal is seriously questionable, except from a problem animal perspective.

The data collected from this animal could give insights into diminishing ranges with the change of diet, frequency of eating, lifespan, etc, which definitely have a huge role to play in the management of lion populations. As such, it is a pity that this animal was destroyed.


However, getting back to my original impression, if my animals were being eaten...


----------

